# Timing of GH administration



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

A question I think needs clearing up once and for all with a sound explanation as to why.

1) GH timing and cardio(empty stomach)- should it be used before cardio or after, and why? Some use it before with the intention to enhance fat burning. However I have come across an argument that GH causes insulin levels to rise, blunting fat burning and causes catbolism of lean tissue (ninepack could you expand?)

2) GH timing and resistance training- GH after weights with carbs seems to be the concensus here.

3) GH timing away from training- before bed or first thing in the morning?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I doubt that this arguement will be sorted here.

GH makes you hyperglycemic and insulin lowers blood sugars so this is not from insulin here.

I take my shot in the morning to curb cortisol.

If you are older and GH levels are seriously compromised then taken it just before bed is a good idea to mimic natural circadian rythem.

But some of the guys are using GH and insulin together at around 10iu slin, 10iu GH, PWO getting insane results.

All shot bi-latterly PWO.

But if you are young then dont use before bed as to not curb natural release.

GH has mild fat burning properties, Id be willing to bet it could be take pre cardio or post cardio.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

The body does not release GH in *one *burst, so there would be no *one *"Best time" to take it.

In the morning after exercise and before bed is when you relase most GH naturally. So In between all these could be of benefit.

Like hacks says the debate will last for ever. All we can do is listen to the people on the ground actually using it and benefit from thier real world experience.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Have to agree with both Del and Scott on this one...everyone is wanting to know the ONE best time to take GH in my opinion there is no one best time to take it...

I have found when dieting for me taking the GH as soon as i wake up is best for fatloss but i only take it before cardio so i can eat straight after cardio not because it burns more fat...

I have tried pretty much all the different methods to use GH over the years i have used it and no one way jumps out as the best way....

I am toying with the idea Gavin Kanes as suggested and that is to take my weekly dose in one shot before bed on a Sunday night with a top up on the thursday PWO will it be better or worse as the method i am using now ....i won't know until i do it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> I am toying with the idea Gavin Kanes as suggested and that is to take my weekly dose in one shot before bed on a Sunday night with a top up on the thursday PWO will it be better or worse as the method i am using now ....i won't know until i do it


Oh my, and now I see another diffrent protocol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are so many around Scott you can see why it could be confusing to many....


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Think it sounds "Interesting" Paul, but must admit it would kind freak me out knowing how much that one shot cost LOL

Spread the pain..........................

On a serious note the body does not even release GH in a regular, systematic way.

It is dependent on lots of things so irregularity (Like your proposed method), would in some way mimic the randomness of your natural production (Though a much higher doses). You never know till you try ehh????


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Have to agree with both Del and Scott on this one...everyone is wanting to know the ONE best time to take GH in my opinion there is no one best time to take it...
> 
> I have found when dieting for me taking the GH as soon as i wake up is best for fatloss but i only take it before cardio so i can eat straight after cardio not because it burns more fat...
> 
> ...


What is the theory/logic behind that mate?

I have read a few of his things, and TBH was not over impressed, but I have not read about that one.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Afriend of mine who was coached by a prop bodybuilder was told to take all his GH once a week also. Ive not tried it myself though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nytol said:


> What is the theory/logic behind that mate?
> 
> I have read a few of his things, and TBH was not over impressed, but I have not read about that one.


Here is his reply when i asked about the theory behind it....



Gavin Kane said:


> The theory is that by injecting a massive amount of gh exogenously you will stimulate a huge natural release to follow as sort of a rebound effect. There is some thought that a huge dose will taper off rapidly leaving you in a valley that the body will try to recover from by release more of your natural gh to compensate.


this method was given to him by Phil Hernon


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, everything seems to have a rebound effect.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fascinating! In theory, that should work. There is good evidence that in response to withdrawal of exogenous GH administration there is a rebound effect whereby endogenous plasma GH levels rise higher than they would in response to Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (a natural GH peak). I've only used GH once before but I and many lads I know talk of a rebound effect when use is stopped. From studies I've read, it seems that with GH use the body becomes more sensitive to the actions of GHRH. I was thinking how this might work- well, GH is on a negative feedback mechanisms. So, when levels are high, or rise quickly, natural production is reduced (hence the circadian rhythm). Now, when levels fall dramatically (such as when i high dose of exogenous GH is clearing the blood) this would create a natural response by the body.

As for timing of administration, here is my take on things. First I think it's important to fully understand the actions of endogenous GH. As Del said its released in a pulsatile manner. During the day there is massive variation between individuals and the times of GH peak- which typically lasts for 10-30 minutes before returning to baseline levels (which are quite low). Obviously, we all know the largest and most predictable peaks are during sleep (about an hour after onset of sleep, so i try to make any naps last at least 90 mins).

So, during the day GH levels rise in response to: exercise (the greater the oxygen debt the greater the GH response), Ghrelin (a hormone produced by the lining of the stomach which stimulates appetite, so Gh rises when we're hungry basically), declining levels of blood glucose (such as triggered by exercise or fasting), Estradiol (one of the two oestrogens), Argenine (though high intake of argenine isn't accepted to do the same for GH), dietary protein and GHRH.

My thinking is that it is effective if taken before cardio. GH doesn't cause immediate hyperinsulinaemia, it just makes fasting hyperinsulinaemia more common in general. It increases lipolysis and is glycogen sparing through promoting gluconeogenesis in the liver (the generation of glucose from non sugar compounds like pyruvate, lactate and amino acids). Now this may make you think that it will promote the breakdown of muscle tissue. Maybe that's why I've read on here that GH causes catabolism of muscle if taken before cardio. But we have to take into account the direct effects of GH on muscle cells. Yes, gluconeogenesis in itself is catabolic, but GH promotes the synthesis of muscle proteins. Hence, it should serve an anti catabolic function during potentially catabolic situations. When i take GH before morning cardio i feel like I could go for hours.

I don't think GH should be taken before bed in young or older athletes. For the simple reason, GH peaks in all individuals during sleep during each sleep cycle. Taking exogenous GH to me would definitely interfere with one or more of these. So it would make sense to have your GH when natural levels would normally be low.

I thought that combining insulin and GH might cause some sort of competition between the two as they both have some opposing effects. However, it could be that by combining we reap the positives of both, creating a super anabolic bang, especially since PWO we're in that receptive state.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Damn, everything seems to have a rebound effect.


If only test did lol.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

That is interesting, cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> I don't think GH should be taken before bed in young or older athletes. For the simple reason, GH peaks in all individuals during sleep during each sleep cycle. Taking exogenous GH to me would definitely interfere with one or more of these. So it would make sense to have your GH when natural levels would normally be low.


although this is correct i do believe that no matter when you take your GH it will interfere with GH production as the body will still see a synthetic version so to speak in the body and will react accordingly or are we saying that the body will only lower its own GH production if taken at certain times and all other times are ok?? you see i don't buy that i am not very up on the science i tend to go by real world results i have used most methods and found no diffrence in the results(apart from when using Slin aswell)



pauly7582 said:


> I thought that combining insulin and GH might cause some sort of competition between the two as they both have some opposing effects. However, it could be that by combining we reap the positives of both, creating a super anabolic bang, especially since PWO we're in that receptive state.


This is what i mean most of the thinking to date was that you could not take your GH and Slin together as they would cancel each other out believe me this is not the case and the results are awesome doesn't the science say that they should not work together??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> although this is correct i do believe that no matter when you take your GH it will interfere with GH production as the body will still see a synthetic version so to speak in the body and will react accordingly or are we saying that the body will only lower its own GH production if taken at certain times and all other times are ok?? you see i don't buy that i am not very up on the science i tend to go by real world results i have used most methods and found no diffrence in the results(apart from when using Slin aswell)
> 
> This is what i mean most of the thinking to date was that you could not take your GH and Slin together as they would cancel each other out believe me this is not the case and the results are awesome doesn't the science say that they should not work together??


Two things, because guys like me produce very little GH if I was only going to take it once a day then night time would probably be best, but I shoot in the morning to curb cortisol.

The synergy with GH and insulin is awesome. Although I have never tried it I do know a bunch of guys doing it and all say it is freaking awesome.

The sides that you get on GH like the stiff joints is not there with the use of insulin, One guy was taking 4iu a day of HGH and he could not even move his joints were so stiff, he now does 10iu PWO with slin and zero sides.

Also there is less chance of going hypo on slin when used with GH due to HGH causeing you to go hyper, plus there is probably a huge impact on IGF-1 due to the slin in the mix.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Also there is less chance of going hypo on slin when used with GH due to HGH causeing you to go hyper.


You would assume this but it is not true mate i have gone Hypo using the GH/Slin PWO on the same dose of Slin that i used alone and went Hypo....it caught me off gaurd mate


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

Pscarb what was your experience in regards to slin hgh post workout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was awesome mate the fullness and pump i got was amazing


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

sO ONLY ON TRAINING DAY'S take hgh and slin together in same slin-pin 2iu or 4iu of gh and how much iu of humalog slin?

Then how long to wait b4 taking aload of fast-acting carbs sugar etc?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> You would assume this but it is not true mate i have gone Hypo using the GH/Slin PWO on the same dose of Slin that i used alone and went Hypo....it caught me off gaurd mate


How much slin and how much GH did you use 10iu and 10iu?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate 10/10 i did go hypo on 2 occasions but this was down to me not looking at the clock 

Well last night i decided to give this one big dose a week method a try hell did i sleep well i have been very tired though today as well...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> *yes mate 10/10 i did go hypo on 2 occasions but this was down to me not looking at the clock*
> 
> Well last night i decided to give this one big dose a week method a try hell did i sleep well i have been very tired though today as well...


I never went hypo on 10/10, but 10iu slin/5iu GH made me hypo on several occasions, but 10iu slin by itself is fine.

Makes no real sense to me, or anyone I have spoken to, but it happened too often to be coincidence.

The down side of the one big dose is you don't get the insulin with it.

Or do you take 70iu slin with the GH, that would be a big meal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am only a little crazy mate


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pauly,

Would you not say that if looking for the optimum method, then given the short half-life of GH, it is better split morning and afternoon, if not four times per day?

I know this is not practical, but we aren't talking practicality.

Also, whats the highest GH usage people have tried?

I was told about one guy who has done 40iu per day, for 6 mnths solid.

STOW


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had the stiffness of a 90 year old man on just 4iu's of the Chineese Generic Blue Tops.

I notice stiffness at anything above 2iu and I keep it now around 1iu a day.

Humatrop I did notice stiffness at around 3 iu a day.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

So pscarb your now saying the best way to take gh is 1 big shot on a sunday moning or evening only ,Doseage about 5iu or 10 iu, Then next shot again sunday after??

Defo save some cash this way hey!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

caiza said:


> So pscarb your now saying the best way to take gh is 1 big shot on a sunday moning or evening only ,Doseage about 5iu or 10 iu, Then next shot again sunday after??
> 
> Defo save some cash this way hey!


No mate I think he is trying out that method and the dosage would be something like 50iu Sunday then anotehr 20iu on Thursday (Assuming you normally shoot 10iu ED).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stow if you can show me real proof that the best way to use GH is in smaller frequent shots apposed to the many other methods that are around i will do it that way.

Caiza no i am not saying that this is the best way yet as i have only just tried the method this is why i cannot say it is better or worse than any other method yet, but the theory is to take the amount you would normally take in a whole week in one shot on the Sunday then a maintenance dose on the thursday so for me seeing as i am taking 8iu's eod at the moment will take 24iu's on the sunday then 8iu's on the thursday...

Guys there is no "Best" way to take GH believe me i have tried all of the methods (apart from this one) but the feedback i have had from guys who i respect are all good so unlike others i do not comment on how good or bad a method is without first trying it for myself mainly because what works for one person may not work for another...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

stow said:


> Pauly,
> 
> Would you not say that if looking for the optimum method, then given the short half-life of GH, it is better split morning and afternoon, if not four times per day?
> 
> ...


Yes the life of GH is short, but it does convert into other growth factors, (IGF being only one of them), I dont know anyone who splits their GH up 4 times per day, almost all of the guys I speak to, find better results from once per day admin, time of day does not really seem to matter except on training days, when post WO is optimal.

I have done 20iu per day, with 20iu slin, split up, 10iu am, 10iu pm.

After a week I had to stop, as I got too heavy, and felt like $hit due to the extra weight, but the results were amazing really.

10/10 is good for me, no sides, good gains.

In the future I shall experiment more, maybe going 20/20 on just training days, and see how that feels, but I know that 20/20 ED is too much for me.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

stow said:


> Pauly,
> 
> Would you not say that if looking for the optimum method, then given the short half-life of GH, it is better split morning and afternoon, if not four times per day?
> 
> ...


I couldn't say for sure either way mate. Remember, the higher the dose the greater the endogenous rebound, so probably the longer we spend with elevated GH levels. It's all a case of trial and error, hence we look to those most exeprienced in the sport for advice like the guys Pscarb mentioned, and the man himself of course ;-)

Whilst science can tell us a lot about how the body and works and reacts it's pretty crap at telling us of how best to take our Ansomone or whatever. Researchers aren't interested on the effects of taking 20iu of GH a day etc. only medical doses.

I'm excited to hear more about the method Pscarb is using at the moment. It makes sense in theory. The length of time GH would be elevated for could be worked out and the rebound could be worked out too. The half life of GH we can take to be approximately 13-20 mins. I'm just in the process of converting IU to mg as that's what research papers talk in. After that I shuld be able to work out blood levels of GH after we take our 4iu (for e.g.) and how long it takes to return to baseline. I'll have a crack.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Great thread keep it coming guy's!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Fair comments about the half-life.

I think the body releases GH in a pulsatile manner, not because this is the most effective way for the body or exerts the greatest effect, but more because of the numerous factors that affect its synthesis and secretion.

Several other peptide hormones, GHRH, Somatostatin and Grehlin, constantly stimulate or inhibit production, directly as part of homeostasis and also through secondary stimuli like blood sugar etc. So levels are constantly fluctuating because of this.

High levels of IGF-1 also cause a negative feedback loop, causing a reduction in GH release. This happens through direct supression of production in the pituitary and also somatostatin production from the hypothalamus. (I think the best way to understand somatostatin is to think of blood sugar maintenance and glucagon, effectively the antagonist of insulin. Well SS balances GHRH).

So what about this big rebound? If you are taking a high amount of exogenous GH, then IGF-1 levels are obviously going to be high. This is going to lead to SS production and supression of GH release from the pituitary, so we could assume that while exogenous administration is taking place, then endogenous production will reduce or cease for some of the time. Could this lead to the big rebound? Does it build up in the pituitary while release is supressed? I don't think so, as the hypothalamus won't be producing GHRH. So it must be that when exogenous supply stops, the huge drop in IGF-1 stimulates production.

Thoughts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my thoughts are that this is all ok in a text book but how does it work in real life?? no one knows because no one has done it well not on this board.

Like i said earlier i see all the time guys saying that you cannot do it that way and this is what was said when the theory came up about injection both GH and Slin in the same pin IM PWO the text books say that it cannot work because they cancel each other out but believe me it does work and it works very well.....

Does this huge amount once a week work as well as daily shots hell i don't don't know but i will do in a cpl of months....i have tried nearly all of the methods out there and no one method when using GH alone is better or worse than any other method this includes split shots through the day apposed to B4 bed injection...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the half life is very short and probably not even minutes.

If my memory serves me correctly they test IGF-1 to figure out the presence of GH as it has such a short half life.

And with that I think it is the Arginine infusion test.

Not sure I remember reading about that awhile ago.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> my thoughts are that this is all ok in a text book but how does it work in real life?? no one knows because no one has done it well not on this board.
> 
> Like i said earlier i see all the time guys saying that you cannot do it that way and this is what was said when the theory came up about injection both GH and Slin in the same pin IM PWO the text books say that it cannot work because they cancel each other out but believe me it does work and it works very well.....


Totally agree mate. A lot of people get lost in books and journals and some people get lost in a competition to use the biggest words lol. I think it's important to remember that science is often misinterpreted if not by the researcher but by the reader also. Researchers in exercise physiology have never actually said Slin and GH couldn't work in synergy, it's just what most people assume who read about the effects of each, hence the opinion spreads. Whilst I do a lot of reading around the literature I also hold the opinons of some of the guys on here in the same regard. Some of the most groundbreaking findings were made by scientists through self experimentation and I think some of us fall into the exact same category as them.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> Some of the most groundbreaking findings were made by scientists through self experimentation and I think some of us fall into the exact same category as them.


Great point,

We are all in some way experimenting with these peptides, as even though there has been alot of research on GH use by children, animals etc not so much has been done in a bodybuilding context.

This is why most clinical research should be taken lightly as the outcomes and dosages are likley to be different to what we want to achieve / evaluate.

Alot of assumptions are made in the transition from text book to reality.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

If i have ****ed you off Paul by being too theory focussed I apologise, I did think the thread was to discuss the research side more than the application. Fair play.

Paul - if the long words thing is aimed at me, fair enough. Again, mis-interpreted on my part!

Thanks for some discussion though, have enjoyed it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You also have to add into the equation that everyone is diffrent.

I get brutal sides off of 4iu that is just insane, hell even 2iu makes me stiffer than hell.

But I know dudes that do 10iu's with zero problems.

Or guys that get water retention from GH, while I never get that.

Or elivated prolactin levels and almost in some cases prolactin related gyno.

I dont get that either.

Or high blood pressure from GH, I dont get that either.

But we are all diffrent.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> If i have ****ed you off Paul by being too theory focussed I apologise, I did think the thread was to discuss the research side more than the application. Fair play.
> 
> Paul - if the long words thing is aimed at me, fair enough. Again, mis-interpreted on my part!
> 
> Thanks for some discussion though, have enjoyed it.


Mate no one has p1ssed me off on this thread it is just slightly annoying when guys quote from books about the best way to take GH when they have not done it themselves which is the only true method to see if it works...


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

stow said:


> If i have ****ed you off Paul by being too theory focussed I apologise, I did think the thread was to discuss the research side more than the application. Fair play.
> 
> Paul - if the long words thing is aimed at me, fair enough. Again, mis-interpreted on my part!
> 
> Thanks for some discussion though, have enjoyed it.


No, no me neither! i was just givin credit where it was due to advice of guys like those who Pscarb mentioned before who advised him about the GH protocol etc. It was aimed at myself if anything cos my last post was a bit wordy lol and didnt want people to think I was snobby about the opinions of guys with 'real world' experiences.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Just to be clear, I wasn't discrediting real-world or anecdotal evidence either, its probably the most important there is. I'm not short on this either.

I was just throwing up stuff for discussion, I really did think part of the forum was for discussing the science and theory, but its better to be part of the discussion than not at all.

Paul - I wasn't saying you have to do it one way or another because a textbook says so, I was discussing some aspects that could be relevant or interesting. I'm not challenging you about it, I'm very interested in your experience and point of view.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone think there's any merit to following the broad outline of the pulse sequence of a teen - ie several large spikes during each given month, overshadowing the smaller daily pulses?

That way, gh use could be brought down to a lower overall monthly dose, but still use large individual bursts to mimic teen secretion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are guys who split their weekly dose into two bigger shots per week, i don't think you can mimic the GH release in children and if you did i don't think it would be any better than any other method mainly because alot more variants are involved children are just that children where as you are an adult your diet is different you train and your weight is alot more....just my opinion


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

loving this thread!

very very interesting

keep the info flowing, im learning all the time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Has anyone considered the implications of stimulating the GH environment of children.

I for one would not like my bones and forehead to start growing again.

No joked on height allowed MOFOs. 

The best protocal I've found for GH is Pre workout and with my last meal before bed. Although when Off season I would swap the last GH shot before bed to PWO with slin.

Thats not saying that mine is the best its just what works for me. I've found steady growth with this method.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Loving this thread myself. This is something that's always been on my mind.

Great information guys.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

So just take how much gh before training and how long to wait totrain after the gh shot? Is it true the body can only absorbe a certain amount of gh like maximum 2-3iu's at a a time?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

caiza said:


> Is it true the body can only absorbe a certain amount of gh like maximum 2-3iu's at a a time?


No Total Boll0cks if this was true then no one would get any diffrent results when they use higher doses plus some peoples natty levels are higher than this.....total urban myth..


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Cheer's ps carb ,So ingo's 10iu he,he!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

caiza said:


> Cheer's ps carb ,So ingo's 10iu he,he!!


Carefull bro, I got massive joint stiffness at just 4iu's a day and it took a week to come back to normal.

It got so bad I could hardly open a bottle of orange juice.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> No Total Boll0cks if this was true then no one would get any diffrent results when they use higher doses plus some peoples natty levels are higher than this.....total urban myth..


Yep, totally agree.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Paul, are you saying that peoples natural levels were above 2-3iu a day?

Last thing I read on this was somewhere in the neighborhood of .6iu a day for the younger ones.

Supplementation of HGH for longevity folks is just 1iu a day.

HRT therapy is just 1iu a day.


----------



## steve_R (May 21, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I am toying with the idea Gavin Kanes as suggested and that is to take my weekly dose in one shot before bed on a Sunday night with a top up on the thursday PWO will it be better or worse as the method i am using now ....i won't know until i do it


i thought gavin kane was suggesting pwo shots 3x per week now, or is that just when igf and slin are being used aswel


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scott no what i am saying is that there could be individuals who have this amount of natty gh levels....

Steve yes you are correct Gavin has and still does advise to take GH PWO but this is a new method he is trying one that was suggested to him by Phil Hernon.

Well i have done 2 weeks on this protocol so far and i must say that the pump and tightness i get on the monday/tuesday is amazing


----------



## steve_R (May 21, 2007)

how are the sides while using less frequently?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are not bad at all i have some edema on the monday and stiffness in my hands but nothing to bad


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

how quickly afater train are you taking yer hgh then as to take it to the gym with you just seems a head ache ??

but im interested in the resuls


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Pscarb,How often you taking gh now then and how much iu,I know your using pwo but how many times in the week just 1 or 2 day's~?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Caiza where on this thread have i said i am taking it PWO?? this thread is all about a new method i am trying using a weeks dose all in one shot on a sunday night then a small amount on a thursday so my protocol is..

Sunday night - 26iu's B4 bed

Thursday morning - 8iu's


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Pscarb my bad it was the post above about another bodybuilder using pwo not you!! got it wrong my appologie's!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> You would assume this but it is not true mate i have gone Hypo using the GH/Slin PWO on the same dose of Slin that i used alone and went Hypo....it caught me off gaurd mate


you mentioned it there that you have before, how were you managing to take it to the gym or did you get home after as slin needs to be taken quite quick after workout

im just interested in the results people have mentioned from this pwo option


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i took it when i got home the Slin/GH does not have to be straight after the workout you can allow 10-15min...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok thats great i havent ever tried this and may give it a bash nect cycle

could you slin shot load carbs then get home and do gh 15 mins later or does this defeat the purpose slin/gh pwo


----------

